# Egypt Independent



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear All,

Many of us rely on Egypt Independent for good, solid, objective news reporting about current events in Egypt. I have until now relied on their free, online articles. Recently a former employee has informed me that are under threat of closing, due to financial losses suffered by their Arabic parent paper, al-Masry al-Yawm this past year. Another independent source, Bikya Masr has also apprently shut down. I would hate to see this last independent English-language valuable resource fold and die leaving all of us be forced to reply on government news sources like al-Ahram instead. So, just a tip that getting a subscription would really help to both keep you best informed and abreast of events, and also keep them afloat during this extremely critical juncture in Egypt's history. If any of you are interested, they are hosting a party at Darb 1718 on Saturday, 8 pm.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

jemiljan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Many of us rely on Egypt Independent for good, solid, objective news reporting about current events in Egypt. I have until now relied on their free, online articles. Recently a former employee has informed me that are under threat of closing, due to financial losses suffered by their Arabic parent paper, al-Masry al-Yawm this past year. Another independent source, Bikya Masr has also apprently shut down. I would hate to see this last independent English-language valuable resource fold and die leaving all of us be forced to reply on government news sources like al-Ahram instead. So, just a tip that getting a subscription would really help to both keep you best informed and abreast of events, and also keep them afloat during this extremely critical juncture in Egypt's history. If any of you are interested, they are hosting a party at Darb 1718 on Saturday, 8 pm.


p.s... I forgot to add that Maidenscotland ok'd this


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't find the subscription fee for Egypt, can you tell me that?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I can't find the subscription fee for Egypt, can you tell me that?


You're right, the online request form doesn't have the rates on there. I was initially told that it would be 300 LE/year, but then when they called it's 150 for 6 months. The link for paying online also gives a price, but no terms. Strange... I'll write to them to make this clear.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I found a price of $50 so I thought that is for people living outside of Egypt, including delivery. I assumed the Egyptian pound price must be much lower... but apparently I am wrong. 
It also better to know the terms, can they raise the price, can you then cancel your subscription etc.
BTW What I understood is that you subscribe to a weekly newspaper.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I found a price of $50 so I thought that is for people living outside of Egypt, including delivery. I assumed the Egyptian pound price must be much lower... but apparently I am wrong.
> It also better to know the terms, can they raise the price, can you then cancel your subscription etc.
> BTW What I understood is that you subscribe to a weekly newspaper.


Yes, it is a printed weekly, which is clearly understood from the form, but they also quite clearly post well-written articles on their website every day in English free of charge. 

Why not write them with your questions directly? I have done so to ask them about the terms and delivery charges as well, so hopefully more inquiries will help them to clarify the information on their form.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have asked them my questions by email.


----------

